# OK here we go! The count down is on!



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh I'm so excited I can hardly stand it! Izzy is due Feb 29th. But, her previous owner said she always kids 5 days early. That would be the 24th. Her ligs are really mushy...I have been feeling for them for awhile now, and I wasn't sure I was even feeling the right thing...but there is definitely a change...I can curl my thumb and finger...very different from what I've been feeling! And, she's almost cuddly! Very different. No discharge yet, but her "cha cha" is really puffy, and a little "open?" She's been making a nice udder for awhile now, this is an experienced doe. 

So, I've moved her into the barn, I have a nice "kidding" stall all bedded down. Her little buddy Cocoa is in there with her, Cocoa (FF) is due March 5. The baby monitor is plugged in and working (why didn't they have these things when my kids were babies? Oops, boy am I old!). My kiddding supplies are ready, I'm ready, so now it's up to Izzy! Wish me luck (and a little prayer for Izzy) and everybody think PINK! 

Di


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Great Di, We are all thinking pink of you and LOTS of pink. Good luck. Hope you have lots of  ready. I hope you get the posting pictures down really quick because we all want pictures when they are born. If you need help, just let me know and i can help.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Lori, I've been having computer problems lately, I've almost got it solved. Sigh.


----------



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

Good luck! It's exciting to read about everyone on their wait. I'm waiting on mine. I am hoping tomorrow...  Let us know how it goes! :coffee2:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My kidding season is over and now it's finally time for me to be able to enjoy everyone elses babies to be!! I'm excited with you!! I'll send you some :girl: too! My girls blessed me with 6 doelings and 3 bucklings this year so I can definately spare some :girl: !!!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Woohoo!! Good luck and hoping for girls!! :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hows Miss Izzy doing now? Can't wait to hear what she has


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Nothing new so far. I waited to start this "watch" on purpose...I suppose she'll keep us waiting. But, that's OK, hopefully it'll warm up soon. I never got my kid coats. Paid for them almost 3 weeks ago...still haven't come. I guess I'll have to improvise. Later...Di


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If they are gonna be mini babies, the small dog sweaters work great...easy to get and are really cheap! Thats what my kids are wearing now.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I saw someones pics with cute little sweeter on...maybe I'll pick some up just in case, thanks. Well, Izzy doesn't seem to be in a hurry. So, I wait. But, that's what I thought would happen, hopefully it won't be long. She seemed a little upset when I put her in the barn...but, this morning I opened the gate and let them into the yard...she didnt want to go out. I let her choose, she went back in the barn. She ate a little grain but is not eating too much hay, she usually is the bossy, pushy one. She's still being very friendly, and talk-a-tive. All good signs, right? 

Di


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

All very good signs!  Welcome to the world of kidding (and hair loss :hair: LOL)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hehe - yup, the kidding life has hit you, you will never be the same again :wink:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, it's Monday afternoon, she's just taunting me. But, I did get her clipped today, she was not very cooperative about it. Oh well. It'll happen in its own time. :roll:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Di - don't fret over kidding! I know it is easier said then done - but I learned the hard way with my first kidding and not sure if the due date was correct! I was a wreck!

My coats didn't get here till shortly after the kids were born - so I used a sleeve of an old sweatshirt and it worked great. I did not keep the cuff on though. I cut right at the cuff and them measured down the length of the body, and then cut front leg holes. Sailor's Moon loved it!!! She actually likes it better then the coats!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I actually have some old sweatshirts I can cut up...pain that I paid for these coats and they still aren't here. Oh well. Izzy is enjoying her celebrity. I check on her several times a day, and before I go to bed. I have the baby monitor, which I like btw, I can hear all the barnyard noises in my kitchen, kind of cool. They were making little noises last night (baby monitor now beside by bed), so I almost went out, but they weren't the frantic "I'm having a baby" noises so I didn't. I'm pretty sure about the date...she was bred when I got her and the owner supervised the breeding and was sure she didn't come in heat again. Thanks again, I need the moral support! Di


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

How exciting, all my girls are rooting for her! 

The day before she kidded Mystify was eyeballing the kidding barn. I brought her up to her pen but didn't shut it. She waddeled out behind me like she just wanted to check if it was ready.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Sshhh, don't say anything...I don't want to jinx it...Izzy is yawning and stretching...I'm sure I saw a contraction. I think she's just getting them in position. But, her ligs are GONE, her tailhead is raised and she's made a really good nest. It's 1:00a.m. but I'm definitly not going to sleep for awhile. I'll keep you posted. :girl: :girl: 

Di


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm on here. Late night for me too... Goooooo IZZY!!!!!!!! :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

did you end up getting any sleep?

I was up till 1:00am but that was only because i couldn't fall asleep :shrug: 


So any kids?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh pooh! I went out at 12:30 last night and Izzy was stretching and pawing and looking back at her considerable girth. So, naturally I thougt the time had come. I went out every 2 hours or so to check on her...I could hear her making little noises through the intercom. Every now and then a big grunt...very unladylike. There were times she was almost like in a trance...very docile...and her cha cha is really puffy. But, no goo. But, she's acting normal this morning. Not eating alot...but some. 

Stacy how are you feeling? I got a flu shot but they say it missed the mark a little and isn't very effective...so I've been staying home. You are probably to young to need Melatonin, but I take that every night, helps me sleep.

Thank you all for helping me through this first one...I knew I was going to start this too early...I feel a little silly now.  Di


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey Chelsey, did you sell Nestea? If she's still available I'm going to ask hubby about her. Is she friendly? Sorry, I tried to e-mail through you website (great website btw), but for some reason I can't (new computer has Windows Vista, and I'm technologically challenged, where is my son when I need him?) Di


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I feel great - the occasional cough (especially in the morning or when I am very active) but nothing major.

hehe you should have seen my thread last year on Destiny! I think it was a week before she actually kidded (well maybe like 5 days) but anyway you doe does sound close.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes Nestea is for sale. And she is the sweetest thing! SOOOOOO friendly. Also she is in heat today so if you would like her to be bred to someone other than Kazam let me know...


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, I would not presume to change the buck you thought was right. I'm too new at this. LOL btw he's a beautiful boy. Love the moonspots. I like her color too...although color is not my first requirement. I have to catch my hubby in a good mood...hard lately, he tore a ligament in his ankle...type A personality...trapped in a big boot on crutches...he's like a caged bear...that some kid was poking with a stick! LOL He'll probably say no. We are trying to decide if we are going to build a new barn. Nothing fancy, but I'd like to have hot water, and a milk room, and a more organized kidding space. You will probably sell her before I can get her...but that's OK. Thanks, Di


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I just checked Lizzy. Obviously as a newbie I was mistaken about the ligaments, but NOW they are really gone! I have never felt the difference before, but it is PROFOUND! So, now we wait...but hopefully not too much longer! I have got to try to figure out how to post pics. Because, there will be pics! Yaaaa! Di


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the baby dance  


Picture posting directions (need to update them) are to be found in the photogenic section.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

And still waiting :scratch:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh Crap! Sorry, oh crap! We just had babies! But not Izzy! It was Willa, Pygora not due for 3 weeks! Lost the girl, but the boy is up and he's nursed twice!. Gotta go, more later!

Di


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

What's the saying "The best laid plans of mice and men..." well, after I got Willa's kid nursing and fine, FF, NDG Cocoa, kidded with a huge buckling! I helped!!! Yaaaa! Anyway, she won't let him eat. Have to go, Izzy is making noise...I just came in to warm up...where is that "global warming" I've been hearing so much about?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

It is 65 here today yippe! Sounds like your doing great!!! GOOOO Izzy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Is Cocoa letting her boy nurse yet? Is Izzy unloading? Heres some coffee for you Di  With all that running back & forth it sounds you should be staying warm :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

boy sounds like an eventful day - hope everything is going well. Update us when you can


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi All! Wow, I was really tired but I just was compelled to watch those babies to make sure nobody stepped on them or anything. 

So, I was up at 4:00a.m. I heard Willa (I thought it was Izzy) through the baby monitor. I ran down, 2 cold babies...lost the girl (darn), tiny...ran upstairs with him yelling "John I have a premature baby here!). He thought Izzy's not early! But, he helped me warm him up and now he's fine! So, I was up all day doing chores, changing a few things around, Willa messed up my kidding stall schedule, l0l. Then about 2:00p.m. Cocoa starts hollering! I was so happy to be there at the start. And she's a FF, so I thought, "Oh No", the experienced doe was supposed to be first! So, she's up and down and finally she found the right spot, I saw a foot, and then a nose (tongue sticking out) really close, so I thought "I think I'm suppose to extend this leg"? So, I pulled the leg, looked for the other one but it was back, but, he didn't seem to be stuck so the next contraction I pulled a little more (very gently) and whoosh, out he came! FANTASTIC! That baby was huge! (Well comparitively speaking). He was up almost immediately! And YES she finally fed him. I was so happy.

Well, I slept for 2 hours and just checked everybody. So, far so good. I'll check again in a couple of hours, going to try to sleep some more.

Come on Izzy :girl: :girl: Later, Di


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good job Di!!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

It's 5:50 and all is quiet. Baby boys doing well. But, I'm ravenous! Think I'll have an early breakfast. Good Morning Everyone!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes Nancy D Cocoa is feeding the baby! I saw him last night and this morning. I think her udder was pretty full and maybe a little painful. But she's letting him now. Also, she doesn't have perfect teat placement...the are a little farther back I think...but he's getting the "picture" now. 

I'll tell you there isn't anything sweeter then your very first babies. Just unbelievable!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I just wanted to say Congratulations.

If the doe was actually 3 weeks early the kids would have been born dead. There is no way she went that early, the date was just wrong on her breeding. 

The earyest they can go is like 140 days and have the kids make it. before that premies are very rarely saved.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes Stacey, you're right...I looked at my kidding calendar and there is a discrepancy...I plead inexperience! lol Oh well, I'll get it right one of these days.

Anyway, we had our first :girl: today! Whitney (Pygora) kidded with a single doeling! Yah! She was up and down all morning, lost her mucus plug about 10:00am and I told my husband that could mean soon or awhile yet. I've stopped predicting how close they are! lol But she really got serious at 11:30. Same birth position as Cocoa's baby...one leg forward, nose on top, other leg back. But this baby was alot bigger (although not in relation to the goat), but she didn't seem to be stuck, so I pulled on the presenting leg...to straighten it...waited for another contraction and then pulled her out! Somebody please tell me if I'm doing this wrong! 

Baby is strong and vigorous. She wanted to nurse RIGHT NOW, but of course Whitney wanted her clean and dry first. She is now nursing and beautiful. I'll be sending pics to my son to post for me. I'll try to get that to him tonight...so it will still be a day or two before he gets it done. 

I know pics! I'm trying! Just a little dumb I guess.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations! For a newbie you are certainly learning fast!! And yes, it is safe enough to deliver with one leg forward and you did fine by pulling as the does pushed. I have had kids present that way and mom did fine without my help and some with a little tug! Also had a few totally breeched...tail first and hind legs tucked under...delivered fine as well as the ones to come back feet first, just need to make sure you can get their noses and mouth free of fluids before they inhale! You are doing great and with this experience, next time will feel like you've done it for years!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yup you are doing great. Just going with the flow. 

Congratulations on the doeling. And we will wait in anticipation for the pictures :leap:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

"Tail first legs tucked under" OUCH!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: OK here we go! Izzy Kidded with Quads!!!*

So, we had no food in the house because I was afraid to leave "just in case"...John's on crutches so he can't walk around the grocery. Thankfully, my DIL came over to watch Izzy while I went to the store. So I'm 2/3 done and she calls me and said "Izzy's acting funny and I think somethings happening"! She thought she was overreacting a little (again we plead inexperience), but I ran to the checkout, luckily I was first, yelling "I have to hurry, please help me hurry!" I called to tell her I was just a minute away, she told me she could see the bag. I could tell she was a little scared. I don't usually speed, but I was now...pulled in got my gloves on just in time for the first BREECH to come shooting into my hands! I didn't really deliver these babies as catch them as they shot out! How exciting. Good news...all healthy and eating well. But, 3 boys and 1 girl. The boys of course are black and white pintos, the girl is all black. Oh well, shes beautiful too!

DIL took pics so I'll ask my son to post them when he get home around 7:00pm

So, now I'm done till the Cashmere's kid the end of March.

Total 7 kids, 6 boys 1 girl.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

congrats on all the new aditions!
Beth


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh how dumb am I, that's 7 kids, 5 boys 2 girls.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she had quads??? how amazing!!

Congratulations - thats awesome that all went well and your DIL was there to see it all too :clap:


----------

